# survival walking stakk



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

here,s a good thing to have and when i made one i made a section in the middle to hold about 150 rounds of 22 
i have it packed with fishing ,sewing small knives ,fire starters and lots more


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice video - is that you?


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Love that video, I'm thoroughly impressed with it! I'm just gonna have to make one now. My only concern that if your using it as a spear that the PVC might crack or something, rendering the water holding capabilities useless. Makes good sense using it foe a fishing spear though, it would float. Nice job overall!


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hubie1110 said:


> Love that video, I'm thoroughly impressed with it! I'm just gonna have to make one now. My only concern that if your using it as a spear that the PVC might crack or something, rendering the water holding capabilities useless. Makes good sense using it foe a fishing spear though, it would float. Nice job overall!


The spear section goes on the non-water tight end. From experience, I prefer a shorter spear, thrown sidehand for rabbit/varmint hunting.

Just leave your water holder OFF, and you should be good to go.

MY concern is the weight... It'd be VERY light.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am currently working on two right now. We have made a few modifications to it, but the general idea is the same. I will update along the way if anyone is interested. I am a machinist that has a few machines at my disposal so I can make some really nice sturdy parts for it. I'm hoping by the end of the week to get them both done. My buddy and I will test them out after they are both complete.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> The spear section goes on the non-water tight end. From experience, I prefer a shorter spear, thrown sidehand for rabbit/varmint hunting.
> 
> Just leave your water holder OFF, and you should be good to go.
> 
> MY concern is the weight... It'd be VERY light.


Oh and I forgot to put this in my last post, but as for your concern on weight, I don't think we will have a problem of other being light.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol, I've made the same thing only 1 in aluminum in three 2 foot threaded sections with aluminum unions , I also made a slingshot attachment (and soon trigger release) and fishing reel will post pics


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

vellomike said:


> Lol, I've made the same thing only 1 in aluminum in three 2 foot threaded sections with aluminum unions , I also made a slingshot attachment (and soon trigger release) and fishing reel will post pics


Im looking forward to seeing that!


----------

